# Windows 10 Gast bleibt bei Virtual Box 6.1 stumm



## oliver.tonn (24 Januar 2021)

Hallo,
bei mir erfolgt bei Virtual Box 6.1 beim Windows 10 Gast keine Audioausgabe mehr. Treiber sind richtig installiert. Host ist auch Windows 10.
Hat da einer eine Lösung?


----------



## slider_7 (26 Januar 2021)

Guten Abend,

hast du in den Einstellungen den Haken gesetzt und den richtigen Audio-Controller eingestellt?

Grüße


----------



## oliver.tonn (28 Januar 2021)

slider_7 schrieb:


> hast du in den Einstellungen den Haken gesetzt und den richtigen Audio-Controller eingestellt?


Ja, die Einstellungen passen alle und die Treiber sind, wie gesagt, auch alle richtig installiert.
Das Problem hat sich leider von selbst gelöst, leider, weil dadurch wohl nicht mehr nachvollziehbar ist, was wohl die Ursache war. Nachdem die VM ein paar mal gestartet, genutzt und wieder heruntergefahren wurde ging die Audioausgabe auf einmal.


----------



## DeaD_EyE (28 Januar 2021)

Mit Virtual Box 6.1, Windows 10 als Gast auf einem Windows 10 Host hat bei mir nur Abstürze verursacht. Ob der Sound ging, weiß ich schon gar nicht mehr.
Jedenfalls verwende ich jetzt Hyper-V von Microsoft, dass bei Windows 10 Professional mit dabei ist. Da funktioniert auch der Sound.


----------

